

Ask HN: How do I create a poll on HN? - phlux

How do you create a poll for HNers to reply to?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
A question: You've been on HN for about 4 months, so you probably know about
karma and upvoting. Indeed, two weeks ago you asked about karma and had
various points explained.

I can understand why you might not know how to create a poll, and hence your
question here.

What I don't understand is this. Someone has taken the time to answer your
question - quite promptly - and clearly you read their answer because you
created a poll fairly soon thereafter.

Why did you not upvote them?

------
mindcrime
<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

